# sabayon

## kalgan

ciao ragazzi scrivo qui perchè non ho trovato un forum italiano apposito  :Smile: .gentoo mi piace molto ma non sentendomi ancora pronto pèer una distribuzione del genere,preferisco magari farmi prima un po le ossa,e sabayon mi è sembrata la distribuzione giusta..(in ogni caso non sono nuovo di linux,ho usato ubuntu per 3 mesi ed adesso da circa un meso uso debian sul mo pc principale.

adesso mi arriva un netbook,ed ovviamente non lo lascio con windows 7 starter....ho intenzione perciò di mettere sabayon con xfce.prima di tutto:secondo voi questa distribuzion e va bene per un netbok?ho 2 Gb di ram ed un intel atom n455 che se non sbaglio fa 1.66 Ghz.veniamo al dunque:l's.o lo installerò tra un paio di giorni e per adesso ho provato su macchina virtuale...nel bel mezzo dell'installazione mi da un errore dicendomi che non ci sono dischi...(capita al partizionamento..)è un problema della macchina virtuale secondo voi?

su macchina reale,se voglio togliore del tutto windows ma voglio lasciare spazio per la partizione dati che opzione di partzione dovrei scegliere?

inoltre una curiosità su questa distro:ma si usa abbastanza facilmente?prima di imparare a compilare,avevo sentito dire che ci sono emtodi di inatsallazione dei programmi piu userfriendly,tipo qualcosa che si avvicinasse al mio apt-get install di debian....sapevo bene?

----------

## lexflex

Maybe it is better to post in English  :Wink: 

----------

## gerard27

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-41.html

Gerard.

----------

## i92guboj

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Sarebbe meglio per voi a chiedere questa domanda su Sabayon nei forum Sabayon (https://forum.sabayon.org/viewforum.php?f=64) anziché i Forum di Gentoo.

----------

## kalgan

thank you very much guys!!!! i ask my question in the sabayon's forum  :Smile: 

----------

